# baby blue doelings (new photos)



## peachick (Feb 25, 2011)

I was at my friends website this week.   The friends  that I bought Buckley from.... knowing the farm had a 120 pregnant sheep and goats delivering this month.  
I wasnt shopping  (REALLY I wasnt! ).  But  I saw a photo of this little blue and white doeling  that I just have to have.  I immediately picked up the phone and called to say...  "save her for me".
She is a 2 week old Myotonic...... and has an almost identical sister  If my friends dont keep one,  I might take both girls.  

I went to see them this morning and took this photo.  I LOVE the coloring.  She wont have the long hair like my other goats,  but mabye after a few generations  I can have long haired blues.





bluedoeling by S!GNATURE, on Flickr


----------



## Horsefly (Feb 25, 2011)

if only I were closer I might steal her from you.  She is to adorable, love the color. 
I have to say when I read your thread title I thought you were talking about a dyed baby blue goat or something


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 25, 2011)

Peachick- that is another adorabel goat I am going to have to be jealous of.  

Sign- you have the most beautiful goats.


----------



## elevan (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## helmstead (Feb 25, 2011)

I Love that color (I call it silver).  We get it occasionally from our doe Emma, who is a mini Silkie Fainter.


----------



## dkosh (Feb 25, 2011)

I want her.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 25, 2011)

I want her and I only raise big goats.


----------



## lilhill (Feb 25, 2011)

Beautiful little doe!  Congratulations.


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Feb 25, 2011)

You really have an eye for adorable goats. I just LOVE her coloring!


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## Livinwright Farm (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow, you know how to make us all jealous, don't you!   BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## BellLisaMo (Feb 25, 2011)

What a gorgeous myotonic baby!!! Ship her this way!!! HAHA! I have a breeding pair of myotonics


----------



## peachick (Feb 25, 2011)

Aww  thanks guys.  I had to show her off to somebody,  and  i knew you all would understand  why  I wanted her


----------



## PattySh (Feb 26, 2011)

That little gal is adorable! What a cool color.


----------



## Goatherd (Feb 26, 2011)

That's a gorgeous color!  I would call her Baby Blue.  (obvious, I know!)


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 26, 2011)

She is beautiful!!!   Very beautiful colors...You do have very beautiful goats!!  I agree!


----------



## peachick (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks guys!  Glad you admire them like I do.

Email this morning from my friend/neighbor that bred them said....
He is willing to sell me both doelings.
YAY!!

I can bring them home the first of May
Sooooo  Now I will need some clever names.
So far  I have come up with....
Nickle and Dime


----------



## peachick (Mar 17, 2011)

I went to see my new girls today....  they are 5 weeks old.




DSC_0249 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr

this one has blue eyes



DSC_0274 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr





DSC_0241 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 17, 2011)

And to you


----------



## peachick (Mar 17, 2011)

ahahahah
funny


----------



## DonnaBelle (Mar 17, 2011)

OMG I had no idea there were goats that color.  What absolute beauties!!!  

You are soooooooooooooooooooooooo lucky!!!

I'm sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo jealous!!!

Congrats!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (Mar 17, 2011)

OMG I love blue animals! I MUST STEAL THIS GOAT FROM YOU!!!
I'm feeling covetous...


----------



## theawesomefowl (Mar 17, 2011)

what a gorgeous color!


----------



## peachick (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks everybody    Want to help me name them??
off the top of my head....
Nickle and Dime
Silver and Lavender
Pewter and Chrome
Powder and Pastel

I actually took about 50 photos of the girls and their mom...  http://www.flickr.com/photos/s1gnature/sets/72157626010971643/


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (Mar 20, 2011)

Ooooh, I really like Pewter. 
What about some other metal..? I'm not sure about Chrome, lol.
Hmm, Titanium? Platinum! Platinum and Pewter? Alliterations, yaaaay.


----------



## chandasue (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh they are so pretty!


----------



## peachick (Mar 21, 2011)

thanks guys.  Looking online at flower namves, gemstone names and crayola crayon names
heres a few  I like

saphire and topaz  (my fav so far)
periwinkle and cornflower
blue jean and blue skye
opal
indigo 
metalica
sterling
glitter


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 21, 2011)

peachick said:
			
		

> periwinkle and cornflower


My favorites.  

Have I mentioned you are evil for taunting us with your beautiful goats? 

More pictures please.  I must live vicariously through you.


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 21, 2011)

She is gorgeous! I had a doeling born this year with some of that coloring and I love her!


----------



## peachick (Mar 21, 2011)

LOL  Awww,  not evil,  just proud 
Thanks!


----------



## getchasome (Mar 21, 2011)

omg I LOVE that color!!!!  I'm hoping that when we breed our black one with our white one that we will  get a silver color ... the white one has a charcoal colored tip on his tail and his dad had lots of silver in his coat ...


----------



## Bimpnottin (Mar 21, 2011)

Ok, I've been lurking for the past couple of weeks, and this is the first post that I HAD to post on, as in couldn't stop myself.........WOW, I really want these!

We're still trying to figure out the logistics of getting us some animals. Have 3+ acres, but a barn that fell down and no fence.  ugh, pictures like this make me want to go to TSC with my Dad's truck and trailer, buy the darn fence and figure it out from there.

Love them!!!!!!


----------



## getchasome (Mar 21, 2011)

Bimpnottin said:
			
		

> Ok, I've been lurking for the past couple of weeks, and this is the first post that I HAD to post on, as in couldn't stop myself.........WOW, I really want these!
> 
> We're still trying to figure out the logistics of getting us some animals. Have 3+ acres, but a barn that fell down and no fence.  ugh, pictures like this make me want to go to TSC with my Dad's truck and trailer, buy the darn fence and figure it out from there.
> 
> Love them!!!!!!


A pass-along idea, if you don't mind   A few years ago when we started, we didn't have any fencing either.  My husband builds commercial pools & spas, he came home one day with a truck full of crates that had been used to ship vessels in (they were 10 ft long x 3-4 ft deep) ... we took them apart and used the walls (2x4s & plywood) to build our chicken coop ... the only thing we had to buy was the chicken wire  

when we decided we wanted goats, I told him we'd need fencing ... a few days later he came home with a truck full of pallets that were 6 ft long ... they'd used them to ship tiles on ... he said that they throw it all away so he grabbed it ... they (the contractors & subs) consider the wood of the pallets and crates to be inferior wood, so they toss it ... he also got rebar & stakes that the concrete guys were gonna toss so that we could anchor & secure the pallets

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bombdigity/5549061770/


----------



## Bimpnottin (Mar 21, 2011)

A pass-along idea, if you don't mind   A few years ago when we started, we didn't have any fencing either.  My husband builds commercial pools & spas, he came home one day with a truck full of crates that had been used to ship vessels in (they were 10 ft long x 3-4 ft deep) ... we took them apart and used the walls (2x4s & plywood) to build our chicken coop ... the only thing we had to buy was the chicken wire  



Great idea.  Too bad I don't know anyone who works someplace like that. My husband works for a vitamin company and they only use the plastic pallets (which are like gold!) and they ship the bulk product in in huge reusable totes.    

I know, just have to figure it out, but I want them now.


----------



## getchasome (Mar 21, 2011)

hehe I know that feeling!  maybe craigslist for a dogs run and a shed?  can you tell that I want you to have them too lol


----------



## peachick (Mar 22, 2011)

Bimpnottin said:
			
		

> Ok, I've been lurking for the past couple of weeks, and this is the first post that I HAD to post on, as in couldn't stop myself.........WOW, I really want these!
> 
> We're still trying to figure out the logistics of getting us some animals. Have 3+ acres, but a barn that fell down and no fence.  ugh, pictures like this make me want to go to TSC with my Dad's truck and trailer, buy the darn fence and figure it out from there.
> 
> Love them!!!!!!


Welcome to the forum!!




OK guys,  dont hate me but.....  last night I received an email from a breeder who said she had a blue buckling born 3/7 that she will sell me.

     Im so excited!


----------



## getchasome (Mar 22, 2011)

peachick said:
			
		

> Bimpnottin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so this means that you will be breeding blue babies?    and that you will be selling some too?   

oh! and how close are you to Kentucky?


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 22, 2011)

getchasome said:
			
		

> oh! and how close are you to Kentucky?


We went to MD from the Northern part of KY, it took about 8 hours.  it will be less from Eastern KY....

I am such an enabler.


----------



## getchasome (Mar 22, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> getchasome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!!!  Ya know, if I'd wake up all the way & have some coffee before jumping on here, I'd see the answers before I ask the questions


----------



## peachick (Mar 22, 2011)

I mailed out a deposit for this lil boy today.
Born March 7th...  blue eyes.


----------



## theawesomefowl (Mar 22, 2011)

Those are gorgeous!


----------



## getchasome (Mar 22, 2011)

peachick said:
			
		

> I mailed out a deposit for this lil boy today.
> Born March 7th...  blue eyes.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1898_deeriemechiquipincharmer.jpg


  he is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bimpnottin (Mar 22, 2011)

peachick said:
			
		

> I mailed out a deposit for this lil boy today.
> Born March 7th...  blue eyes.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1898_deeriemechiquipincharmer.jpg


He is gorgeous. I can't wait to see what those little blue babies will look like bigger and then have their own gorgeous blue babies.  What cuties.  

I'm serious.  I have goat envy.   My husband and I were both raised with animals and my Dad and Mom still raise animals. That's always been our plan to have a few critters, but it's the getting it to work.  

Ok, just motivates me more to get a new roof put on the chicken coop and go from there.  (after the 16 inches of new snow that we're getting today!)


----------



## peachick (Apr 20, 2011)

tomorrow morning  I bring home my 2 blue girls.  Im so excited....
Stay tuned for photos.

I get the blue boy next week.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 20, 2011)

peachick said:
			
		

> tomorrow morning  I bring home my 2 blue girls.  Im so excited....
> Stay tuned for photos.
> 
> I get the blue boy next week.


----------



## peachick (Apr 21, 2011)

DSC_0052 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr




DSC_0050 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr




DSC_0049 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr



The girls are here...  settled in easy!
Now  they just need names!!


----------



## carolinagirl (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh, they are TOO cute!! The boy looks like a Ruger or Remington to me (ya know...gun-metal blue) and the girls look like Violet and Lavender or Lacy.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 21, 2011)

Did you get these from Kent?  

They are adorable?  Love the color.


----------



## chandasue (Apr 21, 2011)

Way.... too.... pretty....


----------



## peachick (Apr 22, 2011)

Yes Ed,  they are from Kent.  When I saw a blue baby photo on his website,  i had to have them!!
They are 11 weeks old, and much larger than my mini silkys thate are a day older... 
 the girl with the darker face has blue eyes 

ohh   Remington is a handsome name!  His breeder named him Charmer... but  I can change it.  I already have a dog named Charm

I am really stumped on names for some reason.   There are a lot of choices.  I just cant narrow it down.


----------



## carolinagirl (Apr 22, 2011)

Blue sky and bluebell (skye and belle) for the girlies .


----------



## peachick (Apr 22, 2011)

yes,  I like those.  they are on the list  lol
also Blue Jean


----------

